# Source of Boat Dock Tapping Sound?



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Something has been bugging me that I cannot figure out, and I am sure that one of you can quickly resolve it. There is often a tapping/knocking sound that I hear on my boat dock, and on other boat docks near me. At first I thought it was just the waves splashing against the boat pads, but when I listened carefully and held my ear up against boat dock, it was obvious that the source was coming from underwater at one of the wooden boat dock 6x6 posts. The tapping would occur regularly about once each second for about 20 seconds at one post, and then move to a nearby post, and then move again. I can replicate the sound by wrapping my knuckle against the post. I have never heard multiple sounds simultaneously on my boat dock, so whatever it is, there aren't too many of them generating the noise. I haven't seen any fish or animal activity in the vicinity where the noise is occurring, but of course the water visibility is low.

I am thinking that it may be big turtles feeding off of the posts, but I really have no idea and the internet is no help. Any thoughts?


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

aliens


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Fish feeding on the algae growing on the post.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

MrTroutsnot said:


> Fish feeding on the algae growing on the post.


This

Buffalo


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I've wondered the same thing!!! At first I thought it was a bird on the metal roof, but quickly realized it was coming from below the dock. Weird stuff!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If you're talking saltwater...sheephead LOVE barnacles...


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

I agree that fish, specifically buffalo, feeding on the posts is a good possibility. But then wouldn't I ever notice multiple taps at the same time from different locations on my boat dock? With all of the buffalo in the lake, you'd think there occasionally would be two or more eating in the same general area. Perhaps they're really organized, take turns, and wait until one is finished eating before another starts!


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

I should have stated earlier that I live on Lake Livingston mid-lake, so it is freshwater.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

You know, last year i was on the old 190 road bed and heard this cracking clicking sound that turned out to be those tiny shrimp looking things. Only time ive ever heard or seen them


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> If you're talking saltwater...sheephead LOVE barnacles...


Hey Jim!! Marsha and I hope all is well in your world. Take care!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Someone else posted about this a few years ago, to my knowledge nobody gave a definitive answer.
Need some piling cams!


You never know unless you go


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

MrTroutsnot said:


> Hey Jim!! Marsha and I hope all is well in your world. Take care!


Hey, Don..miss you and Marsha since you went 'freshwater' on us...

Know you are enjoying your new digs...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Our gain! Great people!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

MrTroutsnot said:


> Hey Jim!! Marsha and I hope all is well in your world. Take care!





Tortuga said:


> Hey, Don..miss you and Marsha since you went 'freshwater' on us...
> 
> Know you are enjoying your new digs...





Reel Time said:


> Our gain! Great people!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uh Oh !!! Don..watch out for this lady tooth yanker.. Carol is a wild one and can get you in trouble....:rotfl:


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Gaspergou


----------



## Redfish10and11 (Nov 14, 2012)

I heard the same sound years ago at my dock on the Guadalupe River, It turned out to be the "armored catfish", aka... algae eaters.


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Too funny Jim!!!! Thanks Carol!


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Have the same problem on Lake Limestone and I've convinced my neighbors it's Beavers. 

Checked my neighbors bulkhead with my bright lite a couple weeks ago and saw about a 10 lb. CARP pecking on the boards.


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Sugars Pop said:


> Have the same problem on Lake Limestone and I've convinced my neighbors it's Beavers.
> 
> Checked my neighbors bulkhead with my bright lite a couple weeks ago and saw about a 10 lb. CARP pecking on the boards.


Too funny! You need to take him a SPECIAL aluminum foil helmet that will keep the beavers from destroying his dock! :rotfl:


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Just to confirm what Sugars Pop and others have posted:

I recently talked to another boat dock owner on the lake about the sound and he said that, multiple times, he has seen large carp making that sound by sucking algae off of the posts. The tapping/knocking sound occurs when the suction is broken. Must be large fish to create enough suction to generate that much noise!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Uh Oh !!! Don..watch out for this lady tooth yanker.. Carol is a wild one and can get you in trouble....:rotfl:


Oh yeah, I'm soooooooooo wild!


----------



## robjord (Dec 3, 2009)

It is probably Carp. I fish a lot of flooded Cyprus and they do the same thing in and around the trees. Some times you can see them doing it.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There was a 4" PVC pipe mounted vertically on the bulkhead at Beacon Bay. It was open top with about five feet under water. When the grass carp rasped the algae off of it it sounded like an Australian Didgeridoo. I could hear it 20 feet away.


----------

